# what is taiji



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

What is taiji vs tai chi?  Same same?
Different?


----------



## Taiji fan (Jul 15, 2003)

taiji is the pinyin spelling ...Tai Chi the wade gyles romanisation spelling.  Otherwise they are just the same, although, depending on who you are, some people use taiji/taijiquan to denote 'real' taiji and Tai Chi to denote the hippy holiday dance.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 15, 2003)

Please also remember that the "Chi" in T'ai Chi Ch'uan (Taijiquan) is not the same as the "Ch'i" in Ch'i Kung (Qigong).  :asian: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 16, 2003)

Randy,

If you mean in the actualy spelling you may be accurate; however, if you consider the classics, you may be inaccurate. Taiji is the supreme ultimate, cotton fist or whatever one chooses to call it. qi as in qigong plays an integral role in the art. Qigong is taught almost from day one.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

good lead in, Master Clay.  
So what is Qigong?


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 16, 2003)

QiGong, Ki Kong in Korean, is the study of various exercise systems that are intended to increase the circulation of Chi/Qi/Ki within the body. There are typically two types of QiGong... medical and martial. Medical Qigong is intended to enhance one's health and longevity. It involves, these days, the use of either static postures or moving postures designed to increase the micro, or macro, circulation within the meridian system. The theory being that this keeps one healthy; however, has been misconstrued into being a cure-all panacea, which it is not. There are a number of practices which fall under this topic which are questionable, including distance healing and the like. Some of these practices, at least in my view (need to clarify this one), are based in the traditional superstitions of China. Remember that before Taoism, and in some sects, there was a good amount of animism and shamanism.

Martial Qigong is designed to harden the body and to make one less susceptable to strikes, while increasing the power that one is able to put forth. Many of these include dynamic tension, which has obvious effects on the body.

In the end Qigong seeks to make one "immortal" which is not the same concept as in English. It is more akin to Kensho in Zen.

Any errors in this explanation are my own and are the result of trying to explain such a vast and complex thing in a limited format. Dr. Yang has several good books on the subject (www.ymaa.com) as does Wing Lam (www.wle.com). The is one called "Ki in Everyday Life" which I don't remember the author, but is readily available through amazon. You might want to explore Dr. Yang's book "The Eight Pieces of Brocade" which is the same set as Pal Dan Kum. Dan Segarra (www.warrior-scholar.com) has some resources on his website for the Korean study of Ki Kong. Although I am primarily a Korean stylist, my QiGong training comes mostly from the Chinese approach. I have found them both to be similar, but he may be a better resource than I for the Korean practice. Dr. Richard Hackworth is a very knowledgable source as well as he is basically been trained in the Korean school of Oriental Medicine (drhackworth@earthlink.net) and Craig Marks is one of my "older brothers" in the Chinese arts, and may also be able to provide some guidance in this area as well (makweiwu@aol.com).

If I can be of further assistance, please feel free to ask either here, or in email. I would like to also state that there are many excellent teachers that I am not familiar with. Some may already post here. Sifu Phil from Karatekorner.com I believe to be one such teacher.

Regards,


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kodanjaclay _
> *Randy,
> 
> If you mean in the actualy spelling you may be accurate; however, if you consider the classics, you may be inaccurate. Taiji is the supreme ultimate, cotton fist or whatever one chooses to call it. qi as in qigong plays an integral role in the art. Qigong is taught almost from day one. *


You're correct about the role of qi and qigong in taijiquan.  What I was referring to is the fact that often people think that the "Chi" in T'ai Chi Ch'uan means "internal energy" rather than "ultimate" or "extreme".  Just wanted to clarify that for progressivetactics since it is such a common mistake.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 16, 2003)

Good catch Randy. You are correct, its not the same character. Actually the romanization has changed from Chi to Ji and Chi to Qi. Probably due to such misunderstandings in other words.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 16, 2003)

Randy,

Do me a favor. When copying something I say, can you avoid the moronic typos? (lol)

Thanks. hehe... just laughing at myself a bit. :rofl:


----------

